

Gphone jailbreak - kqr2
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/11/googlephone-jai.html

======
SwellJoe
As one of the comments pointed out this is not a "jailbreak", it is "logging
in", which is a very different thing. Of course, allowing non-Android apps
access to the keypad, screen, etc. may require more effort. I'm going to
tinker a bit this weekend...I'd like to be able to run an audio tracker on my
G1, so I can write tunes on the train.

~~~
kqr2
According to <http://modmygphone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4351> which is
linked in the article:

 _Full system access, read and write, has been obtained_

Basically, you can log in as root and fully access the file system.

Since you are no longer confined to a certain part of the system, e.g. via a
chroot, I think that qualifies as a jailbreak.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jailbreak>

~~~
SwellJoe
Actually, you're taking my comment in the opposite direction I intended. My
point was that no jailbreak was required. The system was already open--you
just needed to provide a way to login (which was _already_ installed).

So, I wasn't arguing that full system access wasn't available...I was arguing
that nobody had to "break" anything to make that possible.

